# Homeland Munitions



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone here have experiences with Homeland Munitions?
Homeland Munitions

I'm shooting every month a lot of ammo and I'm therefore always looking for cheap ammo to shoot.
I'm looking mostly into
.380
9X19
40 [email protected]
38 Special
308 Win

Anyone shot the Homeland Munitions ammo?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

First I've heard of them. If I didn't reload, myself, I might risk a couple boxes of theirs. Their website seems to indicate that they are well-financed and have good equipment. Reloads don't frighten me from a reputable source. I used to buy from Georgia Arms, a similar appearing company that did basically the same, except they used new Starline brass, instead of used brass. They made good ammo, but had a little trouble with sales and delivery times.

That's all I've got. Who knows?


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

All I shoot is homemade ammunition. 
OH, you are talking about a company making ammunition.
Well, they must have the proper tools and FFL and liability insurance, so why not just buy a little and test it for yourself?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha 
what do you mean by a little?
Gimmi 5 or 10 first?
If I order a small amount of ammo, we talking about 1000 rounds, anything else is just ammo in the pocket. 
I carry in my trunk minimum 500 rounds when I go to the range and most of the time don't bring anything back. 
I just thought someone has bought ammo from this manufacturer before and can tell.

Thanx.


----------



## qpn427 (Aug 7, 2015)

FWIW, Just ordered 1k rds of 40 S&W, but H.M. CS below par. LG, SGAmmo, CTD to name a few, usually ship within 1 or 2 days. So far no response from email I sent asking about est. shipping date, granted they do say a email will be sent once order shipped. Going on 4th day and no response. BTW I opted for 28% discount vs. free shipping and shipping was like $59...still not a bad deal, just most places will charge less than $30 for shipping.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Haven't ordered from them but I have been very happy with freedommunitions. Sometimes they even run specials for free shipping. Going by weight my last shipment was 50lb and shipping was $28.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Thx for your kind responses.


----------



## qpn427 (Aug 7, 2015)

Update to previous post: ALERT!!! ALERT!!! Not long after my purchase from Homeland Munitions, a fraudulent charge appeared on my Credit Card. I only use this CC for ammo/misc gun related purchase and about 1.5-2 months apart. This is no coincidence!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TFB2020 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Homeland Munitions info wanted!*

I ordered 1000 round of .40S&W reloads from Homeland back on August 24, 2015 and have not heard a word from them. I have sent an email and no response?
Has anybody waited almost a month for their ammo from this company?
Are these guys legit?


----------



## GAS (Oct 25, 2015)

TFB2020 said:


> I ordered 1000 round of .40S&W reloads from Homeland back on August 24, 2015 and have not heard a word from them. I have sent an email and no response?
> Has anybody waited almost a month for their ammo from this company?
> Are these guys legit?


Text to this number 1 435 704 1263 is the only way i have been able to get a response


----------



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want a good reliable reload ammunition here is who I use.

https://www.freedommunitions.com/default.asp#&panel1-1

Mike


----------



## jackyl69 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Homeland Munitions order???*



TFB2020 said:


> I ordered 1000 round of .40S&W reloads from Homeland back on August 24, 2015 and have not heard a word from them. I have sent an email and no response?
> Has anybody waited almost a month for their ammo from this company?
> Are these guys legit?


I ordered 500 rounds of 9mm target on Sept. 13. Still no ammo. I have sent a couple of emails with responses saying the order is processing. 500 rounds of 9mm? Really? Is that hard to fill? I was doing a test run with this company before buying any kind large amount of rounds and therefore cash. Just think if I wanted 10,000 rounds. It would process in three years I guess. I don't recommend this company at all as I wont be ordering from them ever again. Cheap is not always cheap as I may have thrown away $100.


----------



## ricky_spanish (Nov 16, 2015)

Any word on your order? I ordered 1250 rounds back in Sept also, and still no ammo for me either. They did finally change my order from awaiting processing to processing and sometimes send blast emails saying orders will be "updated with tracking info by ____ day of the week" but still no updates. Not trying to totally bash them on a public forum but its getting ridiculous. At least the new management team does seem to be trying for better communication...


----------



## waitwhat (Nov 17, 2015)

I ordered 1000 rounds back in August and like Ricky_Spanish my order went from awaiting processing to processing. Now when I placed my order their web site stated that it was in stock and they had fast delivery. I will not be doing any more business with this company.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

mmais68569 said:


> If you want a good reliable reload ammunition here is who I use.
> 
> https://www.freedommunitions.com/default.asp#&panel1-1
> 
> Mike


This. I used about 10k of their stuff in various calibers before I started handloading. I just miss the veteran discount.


----------

